# BMW Kidsbike für die Nichte



## marco1977 (27. Februar 2015)

Servus,

hier mal mein kleines Projekt.

Die Ausgangsbasis:





Rahmen = ganz OK (halt von einem Kind gebraucht)
Felgen = vorne keine 8 sondern ne 9 / hinten OK
Naben = vorne läuft ohne Fett / hinten OK
Kurbel und Tretlager = OK
Bremsen = vorne so gut wie KEINE  (dass so etwas überhaupt verkauft wird?), hinten Rücktritt
Lenkkopflager = OK

Irgendwie, hat es mir nach dem Kauf, doch nicht mehr wirklich zu gesagt.
Und durch das Forum, kommt man ja auf die ein oder andere Idee.

Als erstes wurde eine andere Bremse geordert!
Da man sich ja die Zeit irgendwie totschlagen muss, bis die neue Bremse zuhause eintrifft, hab ich mal mich den Felgen gewidmet.

Das neue Felgen Design:





für die Gewichtsfetische:





Dabei wurden auch gleich die Lager auseinander genommen, gereinigt, gefettet und neu eingestellt:





Da das Hinterrad optisch nicht mehr wirklich passte, bekam es dieselbe Kur:





und wieder ein Bild für die Gewichtsfetische:





beim Zentrieren, hatte ich tatkräftige Unterstützung:





gegen die eigenen Bedenken, ob das auch halten wird, hab ich mich (85kg) drauf gesetzt und bin ein wenig gerollert. Es hält ohne zu knacken oder knarzen usw..

Die Bremse ist immer noch nicht da 

Und der Sitz, samt Sitzverlängerung, sieht auch nicht mehr taufrisch aus!
Also:




















Bremse ist Daaaaaaa





Schöner Scheiß!!!
Jetzt gefällt es mir noch weniger, wie vorher 
Also alles zerlegen, entfetten, reinigen und zum Lackierer bringen!
Der hat es sandgestrahlt und lackiert.






Nu wieder alles zusammen bauen:





super Toll!!!

Frau: bis auf die noch fehlende Griffe, sieht´s irgendwie halbfertig aus!
Ich: OK.....
meine Schwester: Marco, du 

Also weitere Planungen:
Vorbau = schwarz
Lenker = einen Carbon aus der Teilekiste
vielleicht die Laufräder noch einmal auseinander nehmen und die Naben schwärzen.

Jetzt seid ihr dran!
Kritik, Anregungen, usw;


----------



## KIV (27. Februar 2015)

Find ich schon sehr geil so...

Du könntest noch die Reifen gegen Schwalbe Black Jack tauschen - wenn es die Größe da gibt.
Jetzt hast Du vorne ne derbe Bremse, da solltest Du nicht unbedingt die besten Beläge drauf machen...nicht dass das Mädel nen unfreiwilligen Salto macht. 
Hinten wäre ne Bremse auch nicht verkehrt... 
Die Naben würd ich so lassen, da wäre ich zu faul - Außerdem sind die Speichen auch silbern.
Als Griffe nehme ich immer die dünnen Barend-Überzüge von Humpert/Ergotec.
Die sind noch dünner als die Bullbar-Überzüge und somit wirklich kindgerecht.
Die Lenkerenden kannst Du mit den Alustöpseln von Hope schützen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 6ix-pack (27. Februar 2015)

abo! cool gemacht bis jetzt.
hatten auch ein kidsbike - allerdings ist der tuningtrieb erst beim Nachfolger zutage gefördert worden.
bin gespannt wie es weiter geht!


----------



## marco1977 (27. Februar 2015)

Eine Bremse für hinten, hab ich auch überlegt. Bin aber auf keinen grünen Zweig gekommen, wie man das vernünftig hinbekommen soll.
Und nu, ist der Rahmen schon lackiert.
Das mit den Überzügen und den Alustöpsel ist ein guter Tip!


----------



## KIV (27. Februar 2015)

wird schon auch ohne Hinterradbremse gehen. Die Sitzposition ist ja recht weit hinten und die Gabel hat offenbar viel Vorlauf - zumal das Rad in der oberen Montageposition den Lenkwinkel ja noch weiter nach hinten kippt.


----------



## marco1977 (28. Februar 2015)

[QUOTE="6ix-pack, post: 12738445, member: 159298"hatten auch ein kidsbike - allerdings ist der tuningtrieb erst beim Nachfolger zutage gefördert worden.[/QUOTE]

Bei mir ist's inzwischen, das zweite Bike. Das erste, war ein 20" Scott Fully. Da es für unseren nichts schöneres gibt, wie Treppen fahren, Sprünge und haubtsache runter.


----------



## Fisch123 (28. Februar 2015)

Schön geworden! 
Black Jacks sind da völlig überzogen, 
Die Reifen sind schon ok, wird ja keine Geländekiste, 90% passiert ja sowieso auf der Straße oder Feldweg. 
Bremse hinten auch negativ, da keine möglichkeit der Montage gegeben ist.
Vorne HS ist prima, mit dem richtigen Griff!
Die Laufräder hatten wir damals auch so gemacht und das ganze Geraffel rundum abgebaut.
Weiter so


----------



## Floh (28. Februar 2015)

Nee lass man die originalen BigApple drauf. Meiner hatte auch so ein Kidsbike, da reicht die Vorderradbremse dicke. Wenn sie später tritt, hat sie ja auch noch einen Rücktritt.
Für den Antrieb empfiehlt sich dann ein Chainrunner, die Kurbel ist bleischwer aber ersetzen lohnt nicht. Das 14-Zoll Ding kann sie höchstens fahren bis sie 5 ist.


----------



## marco1977 (3. März 2015)

ein kleines, aber auch total unnützes Gimmick hat´s heute gegeben 
















Ja das Ventil,  das wird noch ausgerichtet!
Ist mir seither nicht aufgefallen, das es sooooo schräg sitzt


----------



## marco1977 (2. April 2015)

So, weiter gehts!

Vorbau in Grün





Lenker einen aus Carbon der gekürzt wurde, aber vergessen Bilder davon zu machen 

Jetzt noch was Für die Gewichtsfetische:

der Original Lenker = 399gr.
		neue Lenker = 118gr.

alte Griffe = 85gr.
		neue Griffe = 28gr.

Bremse hatte ich vergessen zu Wiegen 

die Rahmentasche und das Lenkerpolster, haben den Weg in die Mülltonne gefunden.
		Das sind weitere eingesparte 153gr.

Also insgesamt 595gr. erleichtert - ein paar gr. für die vermutlich schwerere Bremse.
Aber im gesamten, sind es auf jeden Fall Ü 550gr. was es leichter wurde.

Und so sieht es jetzt aus und bleibt auch erstmal so


----------



## nadine09 (2. April 2015)

Sieht jetzt sehr schick und stimmig aus.  So richtig Gewicht kann man an dem Kidsbike aber auch eigentlich nicht sparen.  Alles was leichter geworden ist, wird durch die schweren Laufräder (wenn man denn keine Speichen raus nimmt)  wieder zu nichte gemacht.  Ich bin froh, dass unser Junior immer sehr Fahrwillig ist und wir es nicht tragen müssen.  Aber die Robustheit ist dafür unschlagbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

